# Ongoing yeast infections...



## redpit (May 21, 2011)

My rednose female has had ongoing yeast infections in her ears for months...she has been to the vet who has me do the earwash as well as a drop to put into her ears 2x daily. Now, she is getting a yeast infection in between her toes on her back feet...both feet. Her nails are red and bloodylooking at the quick and is constantly licking them which further aggravates it. I have tried apple vinegar but doesn't seem to work. Apparently, she has problems with her immune system with the ongoing ear issues and now with both back feet. She constantly has that funky smell associated with yeast infections. I've done some research online, bought some over the counter women's yeast infection cream, socks and put it on her with the socks at night, but that didn't work either. She is not living a good quality of life in my opinion due to her ongoing problems. Her appetite is not as good as it should be either; she eats an average of about 1 1/2 cups of Iams ProBiotics daily and does not drink a full bowl of water daily either. (she is almost 2 and weighs about 47 lbs.) I've also noticed that she is sleeping alot lately. I'm at a loss at this point...suggestions? Oh...I bathe her with Sulfodeen (sp?) shampoo every other time and then oatmeal shampoo every other time because her skin gets so dry and itchy with just the Sulfadeen...I'm at a loss...


----------



## Chad M. Lane (Nov 29, 2011)

It really sounds like food related allergies I dealt with this at the vets I used to work at, instead of fixing the problem most vets just want to bandaid the problem so you keep coming back spending money! Thus is one of many reasons I no longer work for any vets. 

Now I also deal with this often at my work now selling dog food. 

I am willing to bet all of your problems is with IAMS, get off the crap, and get onto something grain free, and possibly chicken free. When I fed kibble my English Bulldog was highly allergic to chicken, he's 75lbs, and if fed him just a couple of kibble that had chicken he'd break out with yeast infections, and red yeast infects (in his feet/face). Look into anything grain feed besides Natrual Balance, and Nutro. 

Just to name a few look into, Taste of The Wild Salmon or Lamb (The other two have chicken), Acana, Orjien, Natures Variety, Before Grain Pork by Merrick (All other BG have chicken). 



Cheers,
Chad


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Chad M. Lane said:


> It really sounds like food related allergies I dealt with this at the vets I used to work at, instead of fixing the problem most vets just want to bandaid the problem so you keep coming back spending money! Thus is one of many reasons I no longer work for any vets.
> 
> Now I also deal with this often at my work now selling dog food.
> 
> ...


:goodpost:

Nothing to add, but completely agree, get off the Iams.


----------



## redpit (May 21, 2011)

Well ok...I will look for a different dog food and get her off the Iams ASAP...I appreciate your advice. I feel terrible for her, she's miserable as I am as well...our entire life seems like its nothing but ear washing, toe washing and trying to keep her from licking!! I will let y'all know how successful we are!! Thank you!


----------



## redpit (May 21, 2011)

Oh, one more thing...I did try the Iams Lamb food but it didn't make any difference so is it just the Iams food itself?


----------



## Chad M. Lane (Nov 29, 2011)

Then if the lamb didn't help let's hope it's not chicken. How long was she on the Lamb? 
It's all the grains, and other crap that is in IAMS. 
If you are not on a big buget look into Orijen, Acana, Natures Variety. In that order.
If you are look into Taste of The Wild, Blue Buffalo Wilderness, Fromm.

That's just to name a few. Also keep in mind all of these foods will cost more, but you'll be feeding 20-50% less food, so the price does even out!

Dog Food Reviews - 6 Star Premium Dry Food - Powered by ReviewPost There's the Best of the best kibble wise.

Also look into grain free 5 star foods if you need to. You should noticed a difference fairly fast once switching, otherwise allow a minimum of 8 weeks for full affects on a new food.

If you need anything feel free to post or contact me.

Cheers,
Chad


----------



## redpit (May 21, 2011)

Thanks Chad...I will choose a new food for her and throw the Iams away. I was wondering if it could possibly be an allergy which is why I switched her to the lamb. She ate that for about 3 months but no change at all either with her ears or her feet, so it must be the grains? Her feet are progressively getting worse. To top it all off, she just finished her heat cycle so now we're dealing with the mites...the vet said the extremely high levels of hormones with pits put a strain on their immune system but when her hormones level out, she will be able to fight off and rid herself of the mites...poor girl. It's one thing or another!!


----------



## Chad M. Lane (Nov 29, 2011)

I think you switching to a much better food you will see major differences, just keep in mind you may have to play around a little as she does have known allergies. Switching to any of those foods is like a vegetarian to a meat base so expect soft/runny stools especially if you are going cold turkey switch. 

Also don't over feed, how old is she? Most adults for normal house dogs with walks need 15-20 calories per pound of body weight, more exercise up the calories by 5 etc.. I would start on the lower-mid end then adjust from there. Keep some canned pumpkin on had for runny stool (Libby's canned pumpkin) works great. Might look into a probiotic as well. 
NutraVet brand sells a pretty good one, when I fed kibble I used a brand called TechMix Equine Live-Bac. 


Cheers,
Chad


----------



## redpit (May 21, 2011)

She is 2 yrs. old and weighs about 47-48 lbs. As for the probiotics, I will go to the feed store and check on that as well...how do I integrate those into her diet? ie, amount, frequency, etc. I wonder why the vet has never said anything about allergies? He just says that she has immune problems and eventually, the yeast infections will cease. They haven't and now this with her feet...its just getting to be too much. Like I said in my earlier post, she sleeps alot now and seems miserable...itchy, scratchy, stinky...LOL


----------



## Chad M. Lane (Nov 29, 2011)

As I said before some vets not all tend to bandaid the problem instead of fixing the problem because $$$ is what they are after. 

If it were me I'd look into a holistic vet in your area. 

As for the probiotics the ones I said are powders, when I fed kibble I just put it on the kibble, though my English Bulldog didn't like it, I made a gravy with it, just using water. Either way works. 


Cheers,
Chad


----------



## Trojanboi400 (Sep 1, 2011)

Well my boy Bear had a fungis infection when I got him. Not as bad as you described but he also had an ear infection. Vet gave me drops and Cephalexin. Try taking her to get an anti bacterial bath


----------



## redpit (May 21, 2011)

Thanks Chad...I really appreciate your advice. I will writing a list of everything I need and making some dietary changes for my Gigi...I am quite sure she has been ready to feel better for some time and I'm looking forward to not having to wash, cream, etc. daily!! thanks so much Chad, I'll be in touch to let you know how it goes.


----------



## redpit (May 21, 2011)

Chad...I was wondering if dogs develop these allergies suddenly or what? Except to change Gigi's food to lamb, I've never switched her food...she's eaten Iams since I rescued her at 5 wks. It wasn't until last year that all of this began...so I'm curious about these issues with her. Again, I appreciate your input and advice. I'll be waiting to hear back from you.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

redpit said:


> She is 2 yrs. old and weighs about 47-48 lbs. As for the probiotics, I will go to the feed store and check on that as well...how do I integrate those into her diet? ie, amount, frequency, etc. I wonder why the vet has never said anything about allergies? He just says that she has immune problems and eventually, the yeast infections will cease. They haven't and now this with her feet...its just getting to be too much. Like I said in my earlier post, she sleeps alot now and seems miserable...itchy, scratchy, stinky...LOL


Probiotics at the feed store are not going to help with the yeast, yeast needs a special plan of attack. I agree with it possibly being food allergies and grain related. STOP all treats and take back the rest of the Iams to the pet store even if it is not a whole lot. Tell them your dog developed an allergy and they should refund your money. Start with a good grain free diet I personally like Taste of the wild Salmon because it is grain free and lots of fatty acids to help with coat health. Now when you switch food she can only have kibble no treats at all and it will take several weeks on the food to see if it is food related. It takes time for the the body to reset so don't think it is not working only after a few weeks give it two months on the same food unless she drastically gets worse. If that happens then you need to look what was in that food and try another grain free but that scenario is really unlikely. Next clean her ears out really well and put in the solution in this post.
http://www.gopitbull.com/health-nutrition/26478-how-treat-ear-infections-home.html
Use it like it says and stop all other ear meds. You need to kill the yeast but also restore the correct Ph to the ears and that is what is lacking in many meds the doctors give. Next I would also hit is hard with some antibiotics to help clear up the infection from the inside and any secondary bacterial infection that develops from the scratching. Something like clavamox will do.
Next after the course of antibiotics you need to start with probiotics but not just any probiotic you need one that will attack the yeast.
You want to go to the health food store in the refrigerated section and look for acidophilus bifidus and look for the live culture. It is found in like a yogurt shot in the refrigerator.

You want to start the acidophilus bifidus after the antibiotics are finished. Antibiotics strip the gut of all the good and bad bacteria so it would just kill it every time she took her antibiotics so you wait till after you are done. More about acidophilus bifidus and it killing yeast can be found here.
Acidophilus With Bulgaricus & Bifidus | eHow.com

Next for a topical like the feet you can use white vinegar and water like half and half to make a wash for the feet and it kills off the yeast to help out. It does not prevent it from growing but just kills it on contact let it soak for a few min then wash off.

Using an approach that hits it from all angles is the best way to combat a yeast infection that will not go away. I have treated many dogs with yeast infections like this but I learned it when I was battling yeast myself.
I got a yeast infection in my breasts when I was breast feeding my son and everything I tried did not work. It was the most horrible painful thing in the word and I battled it for 2 months. Nothing worked, no meds the doctor gave me, not the vaginal yeast cream.... nothing! So I did a lot of research on yeast and found out what kills it and how to treat it from several angles. Yeast also feeds on sugars and if you look at some food they are high in sugar content and that is something we do not really look at when selecting dog food but it is important when you are battling yeast.

I hope this helps and give a better picture of how you need to combat this. If you cannot get a prescription for clavamox from your vet you can use Cephalexin that you can get over the counter and I can help you with that but ask for clavamox first.


----------



## Chad M. Lane (Nov 29, 2011)

performanceknls: Guess you didn't read anything I said? 

The probiotics were not for the yeast.... It was for the ease of switching foods cold turkey and helping the dog use more of the food after the switch. 

Plus Taste of The Wild Salmon doesn't have much Omega Fatty Acid for a fish/grain free kibble even though I recommended it as did you. Taste of The Wild foul has more Omegas than the Salmon though some in different format ALA vs DHA and EPA. 


Cheers,
Chad


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

No reason to rude and no I didn't bother to read what you wrote, I go through a lot of threads being a mod and just wanted to comment on what on know about yeast. Pick what ever grain free you like I just gave my opinion take it or leave it.


----------



## Chad M. Lane (Nov 29, 2011)

I did come off a bit rude and I apologize for that. I could have worded what I said differently. I only replied like that because you missed some key posts to why he wrote what he wrote as you didn't read the whole thread. 

Sorry for the coming off the way I did. 



Cheers,
Chad


----------



## Evian (May 2, 2010)

Did these problems start after she got her yearly injections? Has she been put on Antibiotics for a while? Antibiotics can cause yeast infections. 

If she has a yeast infections you need to get her off of ready made dog foods they lower the dog's natural immunity since there is no natural enzymes in them. Feed her liver, fish, meat loaf, or turkey. The rawer the better.

Apply aloe vera on her paws. You can also wash them with hydrogen peroxide 3%.


----------

